# anyone have a child with autism and new baby?



## kittykittykat

my 3 yr old son is currently being assesed for autism. its been on the cards for a while that we were sure he may be autistic, there finaly doing something about it now and are sure he is, we are seeing a specialist. its just so hard when he is on school breaks. he is loving and so adorable, he loves his baby sister loads, but can be very rough with her. and when im breastfeeding he plays up. he does things he knows he isnt aloud to do. and he is more and more often 'playing deaf', if u know what i mean. its like he cant hear us. we have had his hearing checked and its perfect. its just so tough when im on my own looking after them whilst oh working. i love my children so much, there my world. but hate myself for finding it hard during these times. when he is at school he is easier, cuz its routine. but when its thrown off he blows. ive been taking him everywhere, keeping him busy, but its not always possible, as ive been poorly the last 3 days with flu. the list goes on with some things he does. anyone going through the same that can relate?.


----------



## LilianA

oh sweetie!! don't be hard on yourself! It is hard..I went thru it myself when I had my second we had found our a few month before that my older son is autistic and doing DNA testing and starting therapies and all over the place..It was extremely hard! and its ok for things to go crazy some times don't feel bad at all..just know that things will get easier for sure. its just a period of time and it will pass..and its especially hard now because you have a new baby and breastfeeding and trying to get used to having two kids..
all I can say is take it easy on urself, what your feeling is very normal don't feel bad. and don't stress urself out..its ok if he doesn't go out two days in a row or if the house gets messy for a couple days.


----------



## lynne192

sorry to hear hun i am worried about my son if/when we get pregnant he is almost 4 years old we have been fighting for 2 years to get help as he has suspected Aspergers, ADHD and OCD... i really hope you get some help for him and the advice etc you need been watching the thread xx


----------

